# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  هل من أحد يعرف د محمد سهيل طقوش و منهجه فى التاريخ الإسلامى

## أبوجليبيب الحنبلى الدرعمى

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هل من أحد يعرف د محمد سهيل طقوش و منهجه فى التاريخ الإسلامى
و ذلك لأنى عزمت على شراء مؤلفاته فى التاريخ ولكنى لا أعرفه و لا أعرف منهجه
فأنا عندى شغف وحب لقراءة التاريخ الإسلامى فأود من أهل الخبرة أن يساعدونى
فى هذا الأمر و لهم منى الدعاء فى ظهر الغيب
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبوجليبيب الحنبلى الدرعمى

أين الردود يا إخوتى

----------


## انيس القيسي

أخي الفاضل

قرأت بعض مؤلفات المدعو محمد سهيل طقوش الفاضل، ولا أنصحك بشرائها ولا باضاعة وقتك بقراءتها، فمنهجه في الكتابة التاريخية غير علمي وغير رصين، فضلاً عن الاخطاء التاريخية الكبيرة التي تزخر بها كتبه. وهذا رأيي ورأي الأساتذة المتخصصين الذين قرأوا لكتاباته، كلٌ بحسب اختصاصه، فهو كما تعلم يكتب في كل المجالات وفي كل التخصصات، ويصدر في السنة الواحدة ما معدله كتابين، فقد أصدر بين سنة 1998 و 2007 اربعة عشر كتاباً، في مختلف حقول التاريخ، ويمكنك الاستعانة بكتب اخرى تنفعك أكثر. وطبعاً القرار لك أولاً وأخيراً، وهذا مجرد رأيي ورأي زملائي كما اخبرتك... مع كل الود والاحترام للمدعو (يقال انه دكتور في جامعة الامام الاوزاعي في بيروت) محمد سهيل طقوش،  وتمنياتنا له بتأليف المزيد من الكتب، ولكن بموضوعية أكثر...  عموماً منهجه مشابه لمنهج المدعو علي محمد الصلابي....ولابد أنك اطلعت عليها وعرفت مستواها


تحياتي الخالصة
د. أنيس القيسي

بغداد ـ العراق

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

و أنا أؤيد كلام الدكتور أنيس القيسي في هذا، فكتبه مجرد جمع خالية تماما من الأسلوب العلمي.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

انا الله وانا اليه راجعون اليوم اشتريت له تاريخ الدولة الصفوية وانا والله لو كنت أعلم أن أحد تطرق عن تاريخ  لتلك الدولة المشؤمة لما أشتريت كتابه 
ولكن غير اختيار برك لي..والجوع يرضي الأسود بالجيف

----------


## انيس القيسي

منهجه في الكتابة التاريخية غير علمي وغير رصين

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

بمن تنصحنا فى التاريخ غير الدكاترة  الصلابى وراغب السرجانى

----------


## محمد مراد

نعم يا إخوة 
بمن تنصحوننا أن نقرأ له؟ وما هي الكتب المعتمدة والموثوقة ذات المنهج العلمي الرصين؟ والخالية من الأخطاء الفاحشة في التاريخ؟
أتحفوننا بعناوينها يا طلبة العلم لعلنا نستفيد ولكم الأجر إن شاء الله

----------


## محمد مراد

أنا قرأت كتابة التاريخ الاسلامي الوجيز وهو نفيس جدا غاية في حسن الاسلوب والعرض
غير أن فيه جفاء بحق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه الكرام فلم أره ترضى عن صحابي واحد رغم أن المؤلف سني المذهب فيما يبدو
كذلك يعتمد المؤلف على بعض المصادر الأجنبية لمؤرخين غربيين

----------


## أبو تسنيم الشامي

السلام عليكم.. وإن كان ردي متأخراً، لكن أقول إن كتب الدكتور محمد سهيل طقوش ذات فوائد جمة. قرأت له أكثر من 13 كتاباً من سلسلته، واليوم أقرأ له تاريخ الحروب الصليبية. وإن اعترض بعض الناس على سرعة انتاج الدكتور طقوش وطباعته كتبه، فهذا مما لا حجة له فيه، فكثير من علماء المسلمين في الماضي والحاضر كتبوا مجلدات كثيرة في وقت قصير، ثم إن كثيراً من المؤلفين يكتبون وينقحون لفترة طويلة من الزمن ثم يسلمون ما كتبوه للمطبعة لنشره تباعاً، وهذا أمر معروف. 
اعتمد الدكتور طقوش على مراجع كثيرة في أبحاثه، فمثلاً، في كتابه (تاريخ الزنكيين في الموصل وبلاد الشام) يذكر 76 مرجعاً عربياً - قديماً وحديثاً-، و24 مرجعاً أجنبياً. وفي كتابه (تاريخ المماليك في مصر والشام) اعتمد على أكثر من 100 مرجع عربي، بالإضافة إلى عشرات المراجع باللغات الأخرى. 
ثم إن الإكثار من قراءة كتب التاريخ القديمة والحديثة يكوّن عند القارئ حساً نقدياً يستطيع أن يميز به الغث من السمين، *والكمال لله وحده*. فأنا أنصح بقراءة كتب الدكتور طقوش ولا أقتصر عليها، بل أقرأ لغيره أيضاً. والله الموفق.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> السلام عليكم.. وإن كان ردي متأخراً، لكن أقول إن كتب الدكتور محمد سهيل طقوش ذات فوائد جمة. قرأت له أكثر من 13 كتاباً من سلسلته، واليوم أقرأ له تاريخ الحروب الصليبية. وإن اعترض بعض الناس على سرعة انتاج الدكتور طقوش وطباعته كتبه، فهذا مما لا حجة له فيه، فكثير من علماء المسلمين في الماضي والحاضر كتبوا مجلدات كثيرة في وقت قصير، ثم إن كثيراً من المؤلفين يكتبون وينقحون لفترة طويلة من الزمن ثم يسلمون ما كتبوه للمطبعة لنشره تباعاً، وهذا أمر معروف. 
> اعتمد الدكتور طقوش على مراجع كثيرة في أبحاثه، فمثلاً، في كتابه (تاريخ الزنكيين في الموصل وبلاد الشام) يذكر 76 مرجعاً عربياً - قديماً وحديثاً-، و24 مرجعاً أجنبياً. وفي كتابه (تاريخ المماليك في مصر والشام) اعتمد على أكثر من 100 مرجع عربي، بالإضافة إلى عشرات المراجع باللغات الأخرى. 
> ثم إن الإكثار من قراءة كتب التاريخ القديمة والحديثة يكوّن عند القارئ حساً نقدياً يستطيع أن يميز به الغث من السمين، *والكمال لله وحده*. فأنا أنصح بقراءة كتب الدكتور طقوش ولا أقتصر عليها، بل أقرأ لغيره أيضاً. والله الموفق.


أحسنت نفع الله بك.

----------


## الشريف حازم

*أتعجب من هؤلاء الذين يقولون أن الصلابى لا يتبع أسلوب علمى رصين و لكن على الأقل هو تكلم و بدلا من النقد لو أنكم أخرجتم كتبا علمية أين هى ؟
بدلا من النقد أخرج لى كتبك العلمية الرصينة*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

التاريخ الإسلامي لمحمود شاكر ( الشامي ) .

----------


## آل مبارك

*تجدون بعض مؤلفات محمد سهيل طقوش على هذا الرابط:
*
https://www.4shared.com/folder/PxxFq...sortsMode=NAME

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وجدت كتبه جيدة.

----------


## آل مبارك

*هذه قائمة بــبعض مؤلفات الأستاذ الدكتور/ محمد سهيل طقــّـوش، التي نشرت عن طريق* *دار النفائس ببيروت:
*
*التاريخ الاسلامي الوجيز*
*الوجيز في تاريخ الخلفاء الراشدين*
*تاريخ ايران الحديث والمعاصر*
*تاريخ الأكراد*
*تاريخ الجزيرة العربية*
*تاريخ الحروب الصليبيبة*
*تاريخ الخلفاء الراشدين*
*تاريخ الدولة الصفوية*
*تاريخ الزنج والقرامطة والحشاشين*
*تاريخ السلاجقة في بلاد الشام*
*تاريخ السلاجقة في خراسان وايران والعراق*
*تاريخ الطولونيين والاخشيديين والحمدانيين*
*تاريخ العثمانيين من قيام الدولة الى الانقلاب على الخلافة*
*تاريخ العراق الحديث والمعاصر*
*تاريخ العرب قبل الاسلام*
*تاريخ المسلمين في الاندلس*
*تاريخ بلاد الشام الحديث والمعاصر*
*تاريخ سلاجقة الروم*
*تاريخ مصر الحديث والمعاصر*
*موسوعة الحضارات القديمة*
*تاريخ الأيوبيين*
*تاريخ الدولة الاموية*
*تاريخ الدولة العباسية*
*تاريخ الزنكيين*
*تاريخ الفاطميين*
*تاريخ المغول العظام والإيلخانيين*
*تاريخ المماليك*
*تاريخ مغول القبيلة الذهبية والهند*
*السيرة النبوية الشريفة*

*أكثرها تجدونه مرفوعًا في الرابط أعلاه (إعادة رفع)، نأمل من الأخوة الأفاضل رفع المتبقي منها، واكمال المجموعة،، 
وتجدون ترجمة وجيزة للكاتب على موقع (ويكيبيديا) على هذا الرباط:-

*https://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85...82%D9%88%D8%B4

----------

